# Successful Trapout



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

The patience of trap outs is one of the most needed things to do them successfully, congratulations! Now make sure the home owner gets that tree down or sealed, or you will most likely be doing another one


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome work


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Did you get the queen from the tree? Nice photos.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, got the queen...apparently like the edition over the old tree trunk.


----------



## TobyGilbert (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks for Sharing.. I actually learnt something :thumbsup:


----------

